# Flash Cure



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Any one every try the flash cure from erie outfitters? Any good?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah,it works but I prefer something that adds a little color. I usually fish skein rather than bags. I'm sure just about any commercially produced cure works but I've always used Amermans. It's probably just a confidence thing because I've used it for years for steelhead and salmon with great results. Flash cure with a little Kool Aid might work just as well?


----------



## Salmonid extasy (Feb 26, 2020)

kevyallen said:


> Any one every try the flash cure from erie outfitters? Any good?


If you are referring to what they call "x-37" yes. Best commercial powder cure I've found.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

just make your own 
1 part salt
2 parts sugar
3 parts borax


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> just make your own
> 1 part salt
> 2 parts sugar
> 3 parts borax


Add food coloring of your choice.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

interesting formula i may have to try it .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to just cure the skein. One part borax, one part unflavored gelatin and some anise oil.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bustedrod said:


> interesting formula i may have to try it .


thats an OLD SCHOOL recipe from the west coast


----------

